# misty my mini was not bred BUT!!!!



## crisco41 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok I will be back on here.. Don't know if you all remember me but I had the silver dapple girl that was bred but wasn't. She was just fat.

I can't believe how I have been blessed. Getting this!

She is a sorrel pinto Nightrain daughter named Perfect Jewel. She is between 33" and 34." Her dam, LBFS Miss Sassy, is a blue eyed black and white mare that went AMHA Top Ten at the World Show in both halter and color. Perfect Jewel was shown and placed first under all judges. She qualified to go to the World Show at her first show but I did not send her. She has a beautiful head and great color. She is in foal to my black two times Reserve World Champion Stallion, After The Storm. She is six years old (will be 7 this year) and has had two foals with no foaling problems.

and me...I am truly blessed for anopportunity to get this wonderful mare at a price I could afford.!! I am soo excited







stud


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 30, 2013)

How awesome is that! Congrats!


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 30, 2013)

thankyou.I want to dance like a princess


----------



## countrymini (Jan 31, 2013)

That is great! Your little lady is gorgeous and that boy is very handsome. If you do decide to dance like a princess don't forget to tape and upload it on this forum!


----------



## Liz k (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats she is beautiful......


----------



## JAX (Jan 31, 2013)

Why cant I post?????

LOL now it works!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh WOW..how lucky are you to have found another Diamond (Jewel)

haha you see dreams do come true Cinderella...go dance princess

very happy for you they are both stunning


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 31, 2013)

Diane..anyone? do you know these lines?

*Nightrain *daughter. Her dam, *LBFS Miss Sassy*, went AMHA Top Ten at the World Show in both halter and color. Perfect Jewel was shown and placed first under all judges. She qualified to go to the World Show at her first

She is in foal to my black two times Reserve World Champion Stallion,_ *After The Storm*_


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 31, 2013)

diane is there anyway you can do that pedigree thing you did with Misty where the pictures come up? Showing....ah wouldn't that be nice? Raising 4 grand kids keeps my funds and time both low. It is a nice dream though


----------



## crisco41 (Feb 1, 2013)

well since the last bred mare I bought wasn't..and I am waiting for Jewel to be ultra sounded,,,I guess on jewel. I will believe a baby when i see 2 fronts and a nose


----------



## crisco41 (Feb 1, 2013)

and really just anytime you can get to it would be really appreciated, Maybe,,,just maybe the foal blankey I made for Misty will still have a use.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 2, 2013)

Fingers crossed for Jewel - any news yet?


----------



## crisco41 (Feb 2, 2013)

I think Jewel will be going to the vet this coming week to check. Will let you all know as soon as I hear anything. Thank you for asking


----------



## crisco41 (Feb 20, 2013)

jewel is in foal and is in fact at my house..a most gorgeous lady. ultra sounded to be due end of may first part of June. Even with winter coat she is far prettier then I imagined. Got to see her babies daddy..oh boy


----------



## countrymini (Feb 20, 2013)

woohoo!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 20, 2013)

congratulations on your beautiful Jewel...Now you can return to baby dreaming


----------



## lexischase (Feb 20, 2013)

Any photos for us???


----------



## cassie (Feb 20, 2013)

woohoo!! thats very very exciting news! would love some pics at some stage please?


----------



## crisco41 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jewel with just the right amount of "attitude" :>)


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 23, 2013)

So pretty!


----------

